# 3M Perfect-It III 250ML polish pack group buy



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Guys

We thought we would let you know of a possible Group Buy on the 3M Perfect-IT III range of polishes.

This would come in a 3 pack 250ml consisting of

1 x 250 ML of 3M Fast Cut + compound a fast-acting liquid abrasive that removes scratches from refinished or original paintwork
1 x 250 ML of 3M Ultrafine compound A new fine finish compound designed specifically for modern scratch resistant clear coat paint systems. Also excellent as a single compound/polish product for standard 2 pack paint systems.
1 x 250 ML of 3M Ultrafina Perfect-it™ III Ultrafina™ SE Polish: * Removes all swirls and holograms using standard electric or air-powered rotary polishing machines (1000-2500 rpm). * Used in conjunction with a new ultra-soft Ultrafina™ SE High Gloss Polishing Pad it gives excellent, fast results after standard machine compounding and polishing processes.Leaves a super finish that is ready for sealants and waxes.

All bottles would come in 250ml bottles with a flip lid for easy application.

This offer comes free with a roll of 1" 3M masking tape AND a free plush microfibre cloth

A delivered price of £28.00 which includes Royal Mail delivery and VAT..

Please your thoughts on this??

Payments would go through the usual way pay-pal on a 'GIFT' option

Mark

Original thread is here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=103050

Lets start a list guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

1. Sim (Collection)
2. robrobc (posted)
3. AGRE (posted)
4. Bleached (posted)
5. TIGGER INTEGRA


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Any good with DA's and RO's mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Hair Bear said:


> Any good with DA's and RO's mate?


Oh yes,proberly the best polish we have used (in our detailing bay) IMO.

Excellent finishes!:thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> Oh yes,proberly the best polish we have used (in our detailing bay) IMO.
> 
> Excellent finishes!:thumb:


Good enough for me :thumb:

1. Sim (Collection)
2. robrobc (posted)
3. AGRE (posted)
4. Bleached (posted)
5. TIGGER INTEGRA
6. Hair Bear


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

1. Sim (Collection)
2. robrobc (posted)
3. AGRE (posted)
4. Bleached (posted)
5. TIGGER INTEGRA
6. Hair Bear
7. missyR (posted please)


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

1. Sim (Collection)
2. robrobc (posted)
3. AGRE (posted)
4. Bleached (posted)
5. TIGGER INTEGRA
6. Hair Bear
7. missyR (posted please)
8. Lespaul


----------



## TIGGER_INTEGRA (Jan 25, 2009)

posted for me please


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

1. Sim (Collection)
2. robrobc (posted)
3. AGRE (posted)
4. Bleached (posted)
5. TIGGER INTEGRA
6. Hair Bear
7. missyR (posted please)
8. Lespaul
9. byrnes (posted please)


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Are we any closer to this going ahead??? :buffer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

go for it guys its on now!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Wicked! Been dying for this to go for ages! Where do i send my paypal gift to?? 

Cheers Russ


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

is it the same price shipped to austria?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

atomicfan said:


> is it the same price shipped to austria?


pm us your address and details mate:thumb:


----------



## bleached (May 3, 2007)

You have a PM


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Glenn Reid can you please contact me with your address???

Mark:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Craig B Wallace can you please contact me as i need your address to post your goods.

Thanks Mark:thumb:


----------



## misterthews (Mar 12, 2009)

I am interested in this group buy, how much would it be to get it shipped to the US?


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Received 3 x 3M bottles today :thumb:



autobrite-direct said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This offer comes free with a roll of 1" 3M blue masking tape AND a free plush microfibre cloth


^^^ Not received 

forgot ?


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

Is this group buy Still available?


----------



## bleached (May 3, 2007)

VixMix said:


> Received 3 x 3M bottles today :thumb:
> 
> ^^^ Not received
> 
> forgot ?


Same for me. Just received the bottles, but no trace of the MF or the tape.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

bleached said:


> Same for me. Just received the bottles, but no trace of the MF or the tape.


PM Mark - Mine arrived a couple of days after i PM'd him - Great Guy - he doesn't bite...:thumb:


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi, am i to late for this offer? If not how do i take part? (sorry i'm a newbie here)

thanks
marc


----------



## Jimb0 (Nov 19, 2008)

I signed up for this yesterday so It's probably still running.

You need to send a PM (private message) to Autobrite-direct (the original poster on page1) but as you don’t have 10posts yet you can’t send PM's.

I suggest you wait for Mark to reply to this thread for you, or get your post count up to 10 -> then PM him.

Hope that helps.

James.


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Jimb0, i will get posting!


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

I love these polishes, might as well for £25


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, I got 10 posts! I can now PM!


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

I posted a PM to you, just wondered if you got it?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

firebod said:


> I posted a PM to you, just wondered if you got it?


Got it mate thanks:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

OFFER IS NOW ON HOLD GUYS FROM 6/4/09

AWAITING MORE STOCK.:thumb:


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

May I put my name down for when they do come in stock?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

jonjay said:


> May I put my name down for when they do come in stock?


no probs:thumb:


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

+1

I'm in


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

*samples*

Hi mark,

thanks for all your help last week, everything turned up OK as promised, just a shame i'm too busy at work to get outside and try them

once again thanks for all your help:thumb:

Marc


----------



## stevezetecblue (Mar 28, 2009)

My i put my name down also please.:thumb:


----------



## stevezetecblue (Mar 28, 2009)

Any news on the new stock del.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Monday Guys:thumb:


----------



## stevezetecblue (Mar 28, 2009)

Superb thanks for the reply.:thumb:


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

great


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm interested in some when its back in stock


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

is it in yet????
please pm with paypal details
steve


----------



## stevezetecblue (Mar 28, 2009)

Did the samples come in.


----------



## stevezetecblue (Mar 28, 2009)

Any news anyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Guys we are collecting tomorrow..:thumb:


----------



## stevezetecblue (Mar 28, 2009)

Did the samples get collected also did i forward my address to send them to (i cant remember.)
Cannot wait to try them out.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Guys they are in yes:thumb:


----------



## stevezetecblue (Mar 28, 2009)

Suuuuuppppeeeeerrrrrbbbbb right i have already payed via paypal last week but still cant remember if you have my address.
Thanks for the fast response.When do yer think they will be on me door step.:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

please find payment details for 3m sample packs
hope you send asap and the tape and the microfibre cloth
all this nice weather got to give em a go
can you let me know when you post them
many thanks

Amount: £25.00 GBP
Transaction Date: 24 Apr. 2009
Transaction ID: 71S90613G8908281N


----------



## stevezetecblue (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi have my samples been posted yet.
£25.00 sent
Payments sent on 14th April via paypal
Transaction ID #9NF572474U6890059
Cheers.


----------



## AndrewWebb (Apr 15, 2009)

am i too late for this one?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Mark, is the meet still on for June? May pick up a pack of this if still available. Never used 3M stuff before but keep reading good reviews, so worth a go.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi - is this still live then? PM me an invoice if it is through Paypal and I'm all yours. Many thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi 

Is this buy still on - could do with this before the weekend (6th June!!!), pm me your paypal details please!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Guys we are still doing this GB if your interested.

Mark:thumb:


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

is this only available in a pack?

is the 3m fast cut, the fast cut plus?

i was looking for FCP as recommended by someone for use on plastic....need to polish out a ding on my mobile...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

simba said:


> is this only available in a pack?
> 
> is the 3m fast cut, the fast cut plus?
> 
> i was looking for FCP as recommended by someone for use on plastic....need to polish out a ding on my mobile...


samples mate

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=14&products_id=2153


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Any chance this is still on?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

nortonski said:


> Any chance this is still on?
> 
> Thanks


yes mate still on:thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> yes mate still on:thumb:


Hi,

I'd like to place the order now, please PM the details.

Ta


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

I'd also be interested in this GB.

Can you PM me details as well please? [assuming it's still available]

Thanks


----------



## jackie0473 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi

I'd also be interested in this product, but do you sent it to the Netherlands?

Can you PM me details as well please? [assuming it's still available]

Thanks


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Hi there, is this still going? would like some of those 3m polishes!!


----------



## jackie0473 (Aug 4, 2009)

Would like also some 3m products


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Still running guys can you please pm me?

or contact me through our Autobrite section:thumb::thumb:


----------



## jackie0473 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello autobrite,

I have send you a pm.

Greetings Jackie


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Mine delivered today.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## hedeon (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello Autobite-direct.

Do you still have these 3M samples in offer? I cann't PM you yet, so if could to send me all the details... That would be great


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Might be best to either email or phone them 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=35701


----------



## hedeon (Oct 4, 2009)

Faythur said:


> Might be best to either email or phone them
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=35701


Thanks m8


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

1 x 250 ML of 3M Fast Cut + compound a fast-acting liquid abrasive that removes scratches from refinished or original paintwork
1 x 250 ML of 3M Ultrafine compound A new fine finish compound designed specifically for modern scratch resistant clear coat paint systems. Also excellent as a single compound/polish product for standard 2 pack paint systems.
1 x 250 ML of 3M Ultrafina Perfect-it™ III Ultrafina™ SE Polish: * Removes all swirls and holograms using standard electric or air-powered rotary polishing machines (1000-2500 rpm). * Used in conjunction with a new ultra-soft Ultrafina™ SE High Gloss Polishing Pad it gives excellent, fast results after standard machine compounding and polishing processes.Leaves a super finish that is ready for sealants and waxes.


are these the equivalent to blue, yellow cap etc.
also any deals with the pads?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

p1tse said:


> 1 x 250 ML of 3M Fast Cut + compound a fast-acting liquid abrasive that removes scratches from refinished or original paintwork
> 1 x 250 ML of 3M Ultrafine compound A new fine finish compound designed specifically for modern scratch resistant clear coat paint systems. Also excellent as a single compound/polish product for standard 2 pack paint systems.
> 1 x 250 ML of 3M Ultrafina Perfect-it™ III Ultrafina™ SE Polish: * Removes all swirls and holograms using standard electric or air-powered rotary polishing machines (1000-2500 rpm). * Used in conjunction with a new ultra-soft Ultrafina™ SE High Gloss Polishing Pad it gives excellent, fast results after standard machine compounding and polishing processes.Leaves a super finish that is ready for sealants and waxes.
> 
> ...


Guys this offer is still on, the details are earlier on the thread. Pay-Pal payments must be a gift payment please? Also the compound kit is equiv to green, yellow and blue top. Also we have a deal on pads here
:thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks

decided on CG hex-logic pads ;-)

probably going to get the 3M sample polish, do you stock CG hex-logic pads?


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey is this offer still on buddy?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Aid20vt said:


> Hey is this offer still on buddy?


yes mate:wave:


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Can you pm me the paypal address again lol 

Can we go any cheaper maybe? let me know


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

probably put an order in this week for this ;-)


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

hi
ready to order if these are in stock
are these in non original 3M bottles, if so could you label them up accordingly and reference to original blue, green and yellow top?

if you PM me or reply on here, i will order tomorrow.

many thanks


----------



## cjm (Mar 4, 2009)

hi 

if this is still on then you have tempted me away from menzerna

you have a pm



colin


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i too have sent a PM linking to this thread

are these in stock ready to despatch?
can paypal now if it is


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks

recieved order


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

is this still on???


----------



## DefineDet (Apr 8, 2010)

is this deal still on ?


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

DefineDet said:


> is this deal still on ?


Yes, Mine arrived yesterday.


----------



## dread (Apr 30, 2010)

Is this still running or has it ended?


----------



## tsinos (Jan 25, 2010)

is this deal still on ?


----------



## mdre83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Also interested in this deal if it is still on... ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

mdre83 said:


> Also interested in this deal if it is still on... ?


yes still on:thumb:


----------



## Iceman08 (Oct 18, 2009)

Has this finished now?


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #1EF731241E1017503)

Sent to: 
jillian moss 
Email: 
[email protected] 
Amount sent: 
-£28.00 GBP 
Fee amount: 
£0.00 GBP 
Net amount: 
-£28.00 GBP


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

And Parcel just arrived. Many thanks for the very speedy service.


----------



## Iceman08 (Oct 18, 2009)

Payment Sent

Sent to: 
jillian moss 
Email: 
[email protected] 
Amount sent: 
-£28.00 GBP 
Fee amount: 
£0.00 GBP 
Net amount: 
-£28.00 GBP


----------



## SuperSunbeam (Apr 19, 2009)

*payment sent*

Sent to: 
jillian moss 
Email: 
[email protected] 
Amount sent: 
-£28.00 GBP 
Fee amount: 
-£1.15 GBP 
Net amount: 
-£29.15 GBP

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Date: 
31 Aug 2010 
Time: 
14:37:55 BST 
Status: 
Completed

Payment sent mate, not sure why its charged me a £1.15 fee though


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Is this still on?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes still on:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Tried to PM you but your inbox is full mate

Anyway

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #2LE26357RK550720F)

Cannot wait to try these :thumb:


----------



## Iceman08 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just to say thanks, recieved mine Friday morning but have been too busy polishing to post sooner! Top service guys :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

How did you get on with the polishes Iceman?


----------



## Iceman08 (Oct 18, 2009)

Only really used the ultrafina as i had nearly finished correcting by the time they arrived. But i really rated it, it was a really nice oily polish that left a great finish. I quickly tried the extra fine compound and found it dry and dusty but didn't really play enough with it to work it out properly. I'm sure i'll be buying them all in 1L though!


----------



## Jeffers01 (Aug 12, 2010)

One for me please. PM and payment sent.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Is this going to be running for a while as I will be ordering but just waiting for funds to build up in the Paypal account? :wall:


----------



## lew007 (Jun 20, 2010)

is this deal still on if so i'll order tomorrow?


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

LNValets said:


> is this deal still on if so i'll order tomorrow?


Mark, is this still available as I'm now ready to order?


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

What would shipping cost to the NC, USA 27103? Also looking for 3m 150mm pads and BP for 5/8" fitting


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

alexandjen said:


> Mark, is this still available as I'm now ready to order?


HI Mate

Sure is :thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


> HI Mate
> 
> Sure is :thumb:


Thanks Mark
Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #33M05427AA0227847)
Cheers John :thumb:


----------



## dan1985 (Jun 24, 2010)

how do i go about ordering this deal? I know to send paypal payment as a gift but what is the email address?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

dan1985 said:


> how do i go about ordering this deal? I know to send paypal payment as a gift but what is the email address?


[email protected] :thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

alexandjen said:


> Thanks Mark
> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #33M05427AA0227847)
> Cheers John :thumb:


Mark, has this been dispatched yet, long shot but would like to try the new applicators?


----------



## dan1985 (Jun 24, 2010)

autobrite-direct said:


> [email protected] :thumb:


Ordered now:thumb:

Paypal details
Transaction Date: 29 Sep 2010
Transaction ID: 08S97835FN475852F

Thankyou

Dan


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

alexandjen said:


> Mark, has this been dispatched yet, long shot but would like to try the new applicators?


Mine arrived today, express postage! Thanks Mark :thumb:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

Paypal details
Date: 
30 Sep 2010 
Time: 
07:53:57 BST 
Status: 
Completed 

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #4JF92280F6388434Y)

:thumb:


----------



## manolik (May 30, 2010)

hi there,

how much would it be to have the 3 samples (with a roll of 1" 3M masking tape AND a free plush microfibre cloth) delivered to italy?

£ 28.00 ??!!??

many thanks


----------



## manolik (May 30, 2010)

manolik said:


> hi there,
> 
> how much would it be to have the 3 samples (with a roll of 1" 3M masking tape AND a free plush microfibre cloth) delivered to italy?
> 
> ...


C'mon mate, i want them!!!!!:buffer:


----------



## dan1985 (Jun 24, 2010)

Many thanks, my items arrived promptly and are great to use, out of interest how much can you provide the big bottle of the ultrafina for?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## abdulumar (Nov 1, 2010)

*Is it still on??*



autobrite-direct said:


> Guys this offer is still on, the details are earlier on the thread. Pay-Pal payments must be a gift payment please? Also the compound kit is equiv to green, yellow and blue top. Also we have a deal on pads here
> :thumb:


Hey....wondering if this offer is still on... including the deals on the pad.... trying to get myself hooked up with a polishing kit


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Whats the price of this deal plus one of each of the 3M pads in both sizes?

Thanks
Nathan


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

abdulumar said:


> Hey....wondering if this offer is still on... including the deals on the pad.... trying to get myself hooked up with a polishing kit





nath69uk said:


> Whats the price of this deal plus one of each of the 3M pads in both sizes?
> 
> Thanks
> Nathan


The 3M pads are 
£9.49 each for the compounding and finshing 150mm pads
£6.99 each for the polishing pads
£3.99 each for the 80mm 3M spot pads

£37.94
£37 to you guys:thumb:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

how much are the shipping fees to France for polish kit + pads ? (or just give the whole price inc. shipping  )


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

AcN said:


> how much are the shipping fees to France for polish kit + pads ? (or just give the whole price inc. shipping  )


PM Sent:thumb:


----------



## abdulumar (Nov 1, 2010)

autobrite-direct said:


> The 3M pads are
> £9.49 each for the compounding and finshing 150mm pads
> £6.99 each for the polishing pads
> £3.99 each for the 80mm 3M spot pads
> ...


If i need u 2 include a kestrel sim 180, 3M compound and polish (yellow, green blue caps 1 kg...) n backing plates to match pads wat would that amount to with possible discounts :thumb: PM me with details please....


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Where does moneys go to?


----------



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)

I want in !!!! where do i send money to !


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

[email protected]

:thumb:


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

I ended up ringing up and paying over the phone.


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Got them today, thanks.

Can't wait to put it all to use now though.

Nathan


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

can you sell me 250 ml of just ultrafina ( blue cap) ,and what price inc delivery ,mainland uk thank you 
regards stevie


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

The three pack still on and available

BRIAN...


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Ive read the thread[IM CROSS EYED NOW] Mark and will send details and pay pal this morning
Pay pal sent Mark will PM my details now
(Unique Transaction ID #83E630918V627733M)

Thanks
BRIAN...


----------



## Wingy16v (Aug 23, 2009)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #2TH625915X3483346)

Just paid!

Cant wait :buffer:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Perfectly received my polish + pads kit, along with some other stuff i ordered and some gifts 
Thanks a lot Mark


----------



## Wingy16v (Aug 23, 2009)

Haven't recieved mine yet?

Can you give me an update on delivery please?

Thanks


----------



## Wingy16v (Aug 23, 2009)

Recieved items and very happy! Will buy from again )


----------



## lew007 (Jun 20, 2010)

are these still available?


----------



## AtoDTEL (Dec 27, 2010)

Is this still available????


----------



## gleaming (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^^ as above


----------



## rookie7 (Mar 9, 2011)

as above


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Would be very interested if still available


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

As above, or some kind of deal on the 1ltr bottles and or pads combined


----------



## DamianBPhoto (Jun 23, 2010)

Mine turned up today. Many thanks.

They have made a noteable difference already. I am using a hexalogic finishing pad so it isn't removing the deep stuff, but for taking the surface layer off it is great!


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Has anyone who has asked if this is still ongoing had an answer yet?


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

id be happy to buy some if the offer is still on?


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if this is still on, cheers


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

lemkey said:


> id be happy to buy some if the offer is still on?





wanner69 said:


> Does anyone know if this is still on, cheers


Just had confirmation that this is still on :thumb:

My payment has just been sent:

Payment details
Amount: £28.00 GBP
Transaction Date: 28 March 2011
Transaction ID: 90B888260F2456909


----------



## mike2909 (Mar 31, 2011)

If still on I would like to take part.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm in for this as well if it's on.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm in for this un!!

Amount: £28.00 GBP
Transaction Date: 3 April 2011
Transaction ID: 2RV718479X268960A


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

mike2909 said:


> If still on I would like to take part.





Philb1965 said:


> I'm in for this as well if it's on.


Look at my post #143 ^^^


----------



## andymint (Jan 22, 2011)

Is this offer stiil on?


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

hopefully?????


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Sorry ended now guys:thumb:


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Dam missed out!


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey are these currently in stock

wanted to order some pads and backing pads aswell

thought they could all be sent together?

Cheers

Sam


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

dont worry just read your previous post


----------

